# New Version of vBulletin



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We will be upgrading to the new version of vBulletin shortly. There are some pretty good improvements to the system and I thought I would share some with you. I will run tests prior to changing over as there are sometimes issues with doing that.

In this new release, we have concentrated on improving features for visitors to your vBulletin forum by implementing social networking tools such as extended user profile pages with visitor messaging, user picture albums, user-created social groups and reciprocal friendship creation. We have also taken steps to help forum staff deal with the growing problem of bulletin board spam by improving our human verification tools to prevent automated systems from registering and posting, and putting in place a one-s top-shop tool for dealing with spam and spammers in the inline moderation system.

Here is a brief but far from comprehensive list of some of the new features making their debut in vBulletin 3.7.0:

I will add some comments here

* Inline spam management & prevention
* Thread tagging
* Search cloud / tag cloud
* Thread prefixes
* Reciprocal friendships between users
* Public visitor messaging on profile pages with 'conversation' feature not sure about this
* User picture galleries with user comment facility probably not as uses big server space
* User-created social groups with invite only and moderated membership options this will be fun. Gibson group Fender group etc
* Extended member profile pages
* Customizable member profile pages with admin-controlled styling abilities
* Inline editing of custom user profile fields
* Lightbox viewer for attached images
* Viewable and comparable history maintained for post edits
* Extended re-authentication for inline moderation actions
* Notices system for navigation bar
* New human-verification tools including reCAPTCHA, and question/answer
* User change history
* Social bookmarking integration


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

sounds good, the changes should be fun.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want some help in designing some new graphics let me know mate, i'll be glad to help out..


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

suttree said:


> sounds good, the changes should be fun.


I think Suttree is getting excited a little prematurely. I dont think it sounds like that much fun. lofu


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I think Suttree is getting excited a little prematurely.


ahem. i've never been accused of that before.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> * Public visitor messaging on profile pages with 'conversation' feature not sure about this


No big deal. I don't know I'd use it.


GuitarsCanada said:


> * User picture galleries with user comment facility probably not as uses big server space


Too bad--that would be cool. I was once on a board that had that (it wasn't a guitar board--it was for video game screen shots.) I ddin't post a lot--but some of the others posted some cool stuff. Of course guitars & gear would be cooler.


GuitarsCanada said:


> * User-created social groups with invite only and moderated membership options this will be fun. Gibson group Fender group etc


That could be fun.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think what I am going to do is grant all those options to our regular users. Those that are on here all the time and post. So it will work like the promotion system we currently have for the for sale forum. Where once you have hit a certain number of posts, you will have use of all those features.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just a little something for you regular posters as well. All regular posters get their gear included in my monthly email to all members. So if you have stuff for sale, you are getting included in that mailing. Just a little FYI for you.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

huh...what monthly e-mail??
cheers
Gerry


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

RIFF WRATH said:


> huh...what monthly e-mail??
> cheers
> Gerry


If you are on all the time you probably dont get it. I use some filters. People that are on all the time dont need it because they are up to speed on all the new stuff. So when I send i will typically use a filter to send to everyone that has not logged on in say.... 3 weeks or so. Plus, anyone can set their account to not accept admin emails so maybe you did that?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

OK, as long as you're not keeping secrets from me...lol
cheers
Gerry


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*New Version Active*

I have now installed the new version of vBulletin. As a bonus to all our active members and posters, I have given you the following permissions.

For anyone with 100 posts or more.

- Increased your message storage to 100
- Message tracking
- Create a photo album and upload pictures (through UserCP)
- Create and manage your own social group (ie The Gibson LP Group etc)
- Expand your user profile

There are many more new options in this version. Most will be available to everyone, but these are for you regular posters.

Enjoy. Check your user CP for some of the best changes.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have now installed the new version of vBulletin. As a bonus to all our active members and posters, I have given you the following permissions.
> 
> For anyone with 100 posts or more.
> 
> ...


I'd be a little concerned about bandwidth from the photo album. But I guess only time will tell, you'll want to monitor it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Agreed, but we will see how it goes. I wanted to use some of the features and if we limit it to the "Elite" members I think we may be OK.


----------

